# Icecubes



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

Aries just loves Icecubes.. I can't fill up the tray fast enough lol... She also has found much joy drinking out of bottled waters it's so cute.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Nugget loves ice cubes also, I also make chunks of ice from a paper cup the ice last a lot longer.


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

That's a good idea actually. I give Aries icecubes everyday and she loves it. The VET said it's an excellent treat for her.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I take a gallon milk jug and fill it about three quarters of the way and freeze it, when it is frozen I cut off the jug and give it to the dogs on the grass they have a ball!!


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

Ice cubes are definitely fun, but we learned the hard way that too much ice isn't good! I posted our story a couple days ago, but bottom line was we let our dog eat too many ice cubes. His body temperature went down and he was shivering. He could hear the cubes swishing in his stomach and got very scared. I felt like I should have known better, but just didn't think about it at the time. Be careful!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 10, 2006)

Tinkerbelle LOVES LOVES LOVES crunching on ice....everytime i get ice from the freezer ice machine thingy...shes right there hoping i drop some...when i have a glass in my hand she sits in front of me begging for some ice lol....I think its funny at times she chases cubes all over the kitchen...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Its safe to feed ice cubes...they dont choke or hurt their teeth?


----------



## Wendy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well ive not talked to a vet about it...but I dont see why they would hurt...i guess they could choke if it went in the wrong way like with me for example lol..i choke on drinks and such alot...I know with Tink she crunches them up too fast...so they dont stay hole for long...


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Our vet said that ice cubes are a great no-fat treat. Bentley loves them so much that, even in the middle of the night when he's sound asleep, he'll race downstairs when he hears one of us getting ice water.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The kids found an inch thick sheet of ice on the dogs' pool, probably about three feet in diameter. So they had to practice their karate kicks (well.....they've never taken and karate classes....) and shattered it all over the backporch yesterday morning.

Now, everytime we go outside, both Cosmo and Samson find their own chunk of use and go lay down in the yard to snack on it.....


----------



## Wendy (Nov 10, 2006)

Oralia Schatzman said:


> Our vet said that ice cubes are a great no-fat treat. Bentley loves them so much that, even in the middle of the night when he's sound asleep, he'll race downstairs when he hears one of us getting ice water.



EXACTLY what Tink does....isnt it funny!!! (cept we dont have stairs lol)

thats funny about Cosmo and Samson lol


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber loves Ice cubes too. 
We reduce them in winter (1-2) and increase them in summer (3-5 a day).


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't think there is a golden out there that doesn't love ice cubes. Mine all come running when I get some for a drink. I come running also when I hear it, but that's because I'm looking for a Margarita.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yay, now I know what to give my dog!!

Do they have fun with them too, since they're so slippery and probably slide all over the place?

How neat.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

NewParentsTo9 said:


> Yay, now I know what to give my dog!!
> 
> Do they have fun with them too, since they're so slippery and probably slide all over the place?


No chance of that!! All you will hear is CRUNCH CRUNCH and maybe one more CRUNCH and then it is all gone!!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Micah loves ice cubes, but he licks on them... Doesn't crunch on it. Maybe he just doesn't know how to yet...


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

I probably have the only golden that when he eats ice cubes he gets sick. I think he eats them too fast. Even after just one he will spit up. Use to be okay as a pup but not anymore. He will be 4 in June. He also vomits after ice cream so I think it is a cold thing.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great summer idea...freezing the milk jug with water, cutting off the jug and letting your dog have the lump of ice. I'll bet he'd really like one of those in his wading pool in summer too!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Wish we had milk jugs here...

Sigh.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I have heard that the ice may cause the tooth enamel to wear prematurely. I give a couple to Tailer during the summer each day...best treat in the house he thinks!! They are Easy, provide extra water, He thinks they are fun & they’re low in fat! 

Does anyone out there have experience with premature enamel wearing? I have heard that tennis balls will do the same thing. All new tennis balls should be washed to get the court coating off of them.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmm... I've never heard of ice causing tooth enamel. I should look out for articles on them...

I guess best solution is to keep count of how much ice you're giving your golden. Too much could make them sick.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't forget to try low fat/salt chicken broth ice-cubes once in a while! They just light up even more when they realize its not the regular water ice-cubes. And/or freeze a small treat or biscuit in 'em. 

Ohh, the things we do for love:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I do that too with the broth. Wonderful treat, those are always a big hit!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

sholley said:


> I probably have the only golden that when he eats ice cubes he gets sick. I think he eats them too fast. Even after just one he will spit up. Use to be okay as a pup but not anymore. He will be 4 in June. He also vomits after ice cream so I think it is a cold thing.


 
Nope...your not the only one...

Jester used to love ice cubes but when he was 5 or 6 mos. old he started vomiting every time he would eat one. For some reason the cold causes a regurgitating action. :yuck: He even vomited after eating too much snow last winter...at least that time he was outside! So we do not give him ice cubes anymore. :no:


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

goldenlovers said:


> Aries just loves Icecubes.. I can't fill up the tray fast enough lol... She also has found much joy drinking out of bottled waters it's so cute.


Samson and Cosmo love Ice Cubes but not drinking out of it they kill the bottled


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My dogs also love icecubes. The cat even seems interested. 
Wendy, your human child is so cute. How old?


----------



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

IvanD said:


> Micah loves ice cubes, but he licks on them... Doesn't crunch on it. Maybe he just doesn't know how to yet...


Mmm, Ellie does the same. She then spits it back out into my hand which is gross and cold.


----------



## Angel Baby (Feb 25, 2007)

My girls love the ice cubes too..and I love the idea of the milk jug (or gallon water jug) frozen and then cut away.....
Someone mentioned putting it in the wading pool....which is a great idea..and brings me to the next question...

For months I've been looking for a hard plastic pool for the girls to play in during the summer...and there just don't seem to be any anywhere....

Any ideas where to get one? I've tried every big chain, walmart, target, etc etc...seems they all only have the soft material plastic which will certainly get cut from paws....
If anyone has a used one they're not using....or a neighbor does...I'll pay shipping...and for the pool.....help!!!!
Thanks


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Ozzie's Mama said:


> Ice cubes are definitely fun, but we learned the hard way that too much ice isn't good! I posted our story a couple days ago, but bottom line was we let our dog eat too many ice cubes. His body temperature went down and he was shivering. He could hear the cubes swishing in his stomach and got very scared. I felt like I should have known better, but just didn't think about it at the time. Be careful!


That's scary, wow. 

I used to give Shamus ice cubes as a pup, a couple at at time on a hot day. One day they started to make him vomit, I'm talking only one ice cube would do it. So, we had to stop. I also have to warn other people not to give them to him, I don't know why they make him vomit, but they do. I don't think he's had one since the summer before last.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brinkley loves ice cubes too and as soon as I open the freezer, she is there. It amazes me. She can be sound asleep and she knows the difference between the freezer part and the refrigerator part. But she has loved them since she was a pup. During the summer when its hot, I put ice cubes in her water and she just loves it.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy loves ice cubes too! He gets a couple every day & if we don't hand them over, he'll find a way to get his nose in our drinks to steal one.


----------



## Rachael (Feb 26, 2007)

*Ice Cubes*

The ice cubes are the ideal way to get my golden into the house. Dudley can be in the back yard and start barking at the neighbors. I might call to her and it's like I haven't called her at all. Then I go to the refrigerator and push the lever to get ice cubes. She can hear the ice cubes falling and she runs breakneck speed into the house. It works every time. By reading the other posts, I realize goldens love ice cubes.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Angel Baby said:


> My girls love the ice cubes too..and I love the idea of the milk jug (or gallon water jug) frozen and then cut away.....
> Someone mentioned putting it in the wading pool....which is a great idea..and brings me to the next question...
> 
> For months I've been looking for a hard plastic pool for the girls to play in during the summer...and there just don't seem to be any anywhere....
> ...


Last week I saw that Pet Smart was selling them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

During Brady's really bad teething days, I would fill an old sock with ice cubes and knot the end. He loved it. Saved my hands from being chewed up.

I think it was somebody on this forum that recommended that.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Daisy hears the ice maker even when she is outside. When I get ice she is right there putting on her "I'm the best dog ever show." I give in, how could I not, she is the best dog ever.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have an ice cube dispenser on my fridge. The minute i push it and it makes the noise of ice falling, both my guys are there awaiting some ice. It is actually a nice change for a fat free treat!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> During Brady's really bad teething days, I would fill an old sock with ice cubes and knot the end. He loved it. Saved my hands from being chewed up.
> 
> I think it was somebody on this forum that recommended that.


You can also take a washcloth, soak it in cold water, and place it in the freezer for several hours or until frozen. It feels REALLY good on their teeth.


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah Yes Kibbles Enjoys Ice Cubes As Well As Drinking Out Of My Water Bottle!


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Mollie always comes to the frig when I put icecubes in the glasses for dinner. I seem to always drop one or two on the floor and she loves to pick them up and eat them! Must be a DOG thing! :doh: 

Barb


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

*Yep just a dog thing!!!*


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

The plastic pools should be out in the stores soon, probably around the first of May.


----------



## fmbeach (Feb 22, 2008)

We do the ice filled sock thing with Marny too. She loves to play "Ice-Socky".


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam loves ice cubes too and they used to keep him busy for a little bit when he was a little puppy.. now he just pretty much eats them whole lol


----------



## jbold (Feb 14, 2008)

Maddie LOVES them! In the month we have had her, she has already gotten to the point where she will come running and sit and wait at the refrigerator when she hears us getting water or ice. We can't leave without giving her a piece! The cats like them too... but Maddie will go and steal the piece away from whomever has an ice cube that _she_ hasn't had yet_._ The cats never do seem to get them back, though...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Everytime Teddi hears someone filling a glass with ice she come running. I actually like having a dog who likes ice for a change. Now I don't have to pick up the ones that drop.  Neither Belle or Max can be bothered. I had an old lab named Shadow, ANYTHING that hit the floor was hers it didn't have to have calories or taste, however that was preferred.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie loves icecubes and we also pack a water bottle for her when were out and about during warm/hot weather.


----------



## Jake321 (Sep 15, 2007)

:smooch:Jake LOVES ice cubes. We call them "ice cookies" in our house. All we have to do is walk over to the freezer and he's right there. He even runs downstairs when he hears someone getting a glass of water with ice, it's hilarious!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, I think this is the oldest thread I've seen so far. Both of my Goldens have loved ice cubes. Ike plays with them more than he eats them.


----------



## Davey (Mar 29, 2008)

Given all my goldens' propensities to hunt for stones to chew on if you don't give ice cubes, I think it's definitely the lesser of two evils. I've been tempted at the last couple vet visits to get them xrayed to count how many stones are in the stomach. But I'm afraid to rock the boat (pun intended). I've seen lots of things including a whole hand towel in their stools so there's no new surprises about what goldens will eat if you turn your back.

My first golden (who passed away with cancer, not an obstruction) once was at the vet overnight for an X-ray with sedation for an elbow problem. The vet called to ask if I was missing any fishing tackle because Archie had just passed a float/bobber a fishhook and a 2 ft length of nylon fish line joining them.

I'm ok with the ice cubes(no broken teeth from them).


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Davey said:


> Given all my goldens' propensities to hunt for stones to chew on if you don't give ice cubes, I think it's definitely the lesser of two evils. I've been tempted at the last couple vet visits to get them xrayed to count how many stones are in the stomach. But I'm afraid to rock the boat (pun intended). I've seen lots of things including a whole hand towel in their stools so there's no new surprises about what goldens will eat if you turn your back.
> 
> My first golden (who passed away with cancer, not an obstruction) once was at the vet overnight for an X-ray with sedation for an elbow problem. The vet called to ask if I was missing any fishing tackle because Archie had just passed a float/bobber a fishhook and a 2 ft length of nylon fish line joining them.
> 
> I'm ok with the ice cubes(no broken teeth from them).


Since ice cubes cause Jester to thow up (see my earlier post to this thread) and he is a rock eater...I give him an ice cube or two if I see him eat a rock and he instantly throws up...rock and all! :doh:


----------



## Daylily77 (Apr 6, 2008)

soaking a plain bagel with chicken broth and then freezing it is a great teething toy. That what we did with Windy. I like the idea of freeing a larger amt and then letting her have that as a treat. It might be a good way to slow her water drinking too lol.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I like to give them to Lucy after a hard play.


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

*ice cubes*

my zoey loves ice and so did my last golden, lilo. we don't give her a ton of them, maybe 2 or 3 a day. Usually at night i give her one in her crate instead of water. otherwise she'll need to pee. she takes a while to eat them, mostly just licks it across the floor or her crate but she gets a lot of enjoyment out of them. hey it's cheaper than puppy treats!

the other day i put some crushed ice in her water bowl and she went nuts trying to get every little piece out, then stuck her nose to the bottom of the bowl and blew bubbles making sure she didn't miss one. that was funny until she still didn't think she got them all and tipped the water bowl over on the floor!!! :doh:


----------



## fotodevil (Jun 23, 2008)

The best is a puppies reaction to their first ice cube. I love the confused looks they give after the cube has melted.


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

my vet was wary of ice cubes, said be careful they could crack her teeth...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

My dogs love the occasional cube.. My bridge dogs would sit, speak and we would spit a cube at them and they would catch it.. When they heard the rattle of the cubes when we were in the yard they would come running.. Guess you can see how fancy we are, ha ha..


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

I just found this old thread, and it reminded me of another thread on on ice cubes that I thought I would link to - relating to bloat...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=20017&highlight=ice,+bloat


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Emma loves icecubes. It's so funny to watch her pounce on it and it go flying across the room as she chases it around lol.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's had many ice cubes in her lifetime. It wasn't ice cubes or even very cold water that caused her bloat, it was just water from the faucet.

I wouldn't give ice water or ice cubes to a dog that is prone to bloat though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ice cubes make both my males vomit. Weird. My female is not effected at all.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber always liked ice cubes from 4 months to date. She has about 3 max. most days and more in Summer. She has never been sick.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPHExRiZ_RQ
Emma bobbing for icecubes in her water dish :


----------



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

for my brothers lab, i put treats in the ice cubes , im not sure Scout (my pup) likes them yet.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes it's a great idea to add treats to the ice cubes but in Amber's case she gets plenty of healthy treats aswell... For her ICE CUBES are ONE of them. 

We had a lot of fun this summer... I filled out a 1/4 pint of milk bottle with water and froze it... Amber had fun with a GIANT ice cube.

Now that she is growing up she's started to get difficult... i.e. Recently she would only eat the ice cubes from "DADDY" (the only one who drinks scotch and needs ice cubes!!!). If he is not home and I give her one she would just drop it on the floor...


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

I used Ice Cubes as a training reward for Tucker at home. He will do anything, and I mean anything for an ice cube. To bad I can't take them into the ring. His face really lights up for an ice cube.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't give any of mine ice cubes because of the bloating thing. After I read that for the first time that was the last time.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I quit giving my guys cubes a long time ago after people started talking about ti causing issues.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson LOVES icecubes.


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

LaineysMama said:


> I just found this old thread, and it reminded me of another thread on on ice cubes that I thought I would link to - relating to bloat...
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=20017&highlight=ice,+bloat


Thank you for finding this previous thread. I was trying to remember where I had seen this. I read this last summer and have not given Maggie any more ice cubes since then. Wondering after reading all of the posts in this new thread, whether it might be ok to give her just one every now and then...But of course, with Maggie, one of anything is never enoughh!


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

My pup loves chasing them across the tile floor. XD
Be careful of bloat though.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon thinks the fridge is a magic treat dispenser. Whenever we get water, I usually let one or two fall to the floor.
(Reminds me of that beer commercial from a few years ago... "All Hail Magic Fridge!")

I'm kind of surprised he hasn't figured out that all he has to do is push the lever and out come cubes!
He's such a smart pup- I'm sure it's just a matter of time....


----------



## jakegsxr11 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gixxer loves ice cubes too, she always follows me to the freezer...when I drop one she will sit there and look at it until I tell her it's okay!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy used to do well with ice cubes and cold things, like ice cream. Now she's 8 and ice cubes don't interest her anymore. Ice cream though, she loves it, but it makes her start hacking afterwards. She just can't eat it like she used to


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I like to put raspberries and blueberries into the icecubes  Molly loves it!


----------



## Alaskagirls (Nov 12, 2007)

Earlier this year Dreidel got sick and wouldn't eat or drink. But as soon as I opened the freezer she was right there wanting the ice. By feeding her ice I was able to keep her from getting dehydrated and avoided a vet visit. She's just fine now and she still loves her ice cubes.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

I have been giving Shadow Inc cubes since she was a pup. Mostly in the summer, a few a week. I dilute chicken broth and freeze it in the trays. I sometimes put a treat in it, like a raspberry or piece of apple. She is 11 now and never had a problem with it


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber also liked ice cubes from day one... And later on we discovered that snow was her dream come true (a freezer outside!). I also put very small treats in her ice cubes now but with or without she loves them... She has never been ill because of it.


----------



## jaxdaddy (Oct 11, 2009)

my 2 goldens love ice if im drinking juice they will follow me till im done and they know the sound of a empty glass and let me know they got dibbs on the ice


----------

